
Feds ran a Bitcoin-laundering sting for over a year - ax00x
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/27/17509444/dark-web-drug-market-money-laundering-hsi-dark-gold
======
nwsm
“When we take down a dark net marketplace, these criminals will move to other
marketplaces,” Melendez said. “So the focus of this operation was really the
bad actors, the people utilizing the dark net to sell drugs.”

I can hear Ross Ulbricht screaming

